# In the WOOD



## LaFoto (Nov 3, 2012)

Photos taken in the woods and forests around the world




025_StrollAroundHouse von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




231_MorningStroll von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




232_MorningStroll von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




233_MorningStroll von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




331_WayBackHome von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




333_WayBackHome von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




335_WayBackHome von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




402_Baa-See von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




407_MorningStrollToKlobbike von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2012)

I do not shoot a lot of woodland or forest scenes, but I took a half an hour and went through a few folders and came up with two themes: the forested region of the Pacific Coast, and the forested regions of the interior regions about 80 miles east of the Pacific coastline forests. First, a few photos of the very,very western-most edge of the contiguous 48 United States:
1.

Where Ocean Meets The Continent,Cape Perpetua,Oregon.


2. 
Coastal Fog,September 2012

3.
Light Rays In The Enchanted Forest,September 2012.

4.
View From Cape Lookout, August 2012

5. 
Coastal pond and birches,Neskowin. October 2012.

6. 
View from Mary's Peak, the highest point of the Pacific coast range, from within the clouds themselves. This shot is from 2004, and there is absolutely no HDR, no Photoshop manipulation, or anything--just the most odd and unusual lighting I think I have ever seen! The halo effects are from actual CLOUDS only 150 feet or so behind the trees!

7.
The Rains of October, 2012, Cascade Range foothills.

8.
A 167-foot tall waterfall, Cascade Range foothills.October,2012.

9.
Latourelle Falls, Columbia Gorge, my first-ever sighting of it. June, 2012.This lovely waterfalls has a total height of 249 feet (76 meters!).

I hope you enjoyed looking at some of my forest and woodland photographs. I don't shoot a lot of these, but I do try once in a while to get out and shoot some of nature's beauty to try and push myself to expand and get better.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 3, 2012)

1. M-31, aka: "Tunnel of Trees" in Northern Michigan





2. A backwoods road behind my house in Northern Michigan





3. Backwoods road near Cross Village, Northern Michigan





4. Birch Trees in Northern Michigan





5. Trees in Autumn near Woodbridge, VA





6. Somewhere in Prince William Forest, VA


----------



## ozzysangel (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## deeky (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's one I took a while ago.  I'm not quite sure what it is, but I keep getting drawn back to it.  I think it's the two opposing diagonals of the light/dark and the bench.  Whatever it is, here it is for you.




IMG_0068b by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 27, 2012)

071_MuirWoods von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




073_MuirWoods von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




074_MuirWoods von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




077_MuirWoods von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




079_MuirWoods von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




086_MuirWoods von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 29, 2012)

A little different take on the subject...


----------



## josephchen (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice photography, and unique thought of wood photography. You can view my photography site at here 

http://www.josephchenstudio.com/


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 8, 2013)

This turned out to be more "jungle" than mere wood! Soon after I had taken this we got totally stuck, no way forward, we had to turn around and find our way back:




082_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## RobN185 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mandy in the Woods...

1. 





2. 





3. 





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## JohnWDavisJr (Jan 31, 2013)

green mossy ground by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 31, 2013)

A Walk in the Woods, Oct 2012 by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## runnah (Feb 1, 2013)

RobN185 said:


> Mandy in the Woods...



She looks like she is having fun...


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 3, 2013)

295_ParqueFlorestalDasQueimadas von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




296_ParqueFlorestalDasQueimadas von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## joylyn (Feb 3, 2013)

I have tons and tons of pictures of trees


----------



## H4X1MA (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## LaFoto (Feb 6, 2013)

Märzwald von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Feb 6, 2013)

Woods in Texas after forest fires in 2011.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Char (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi, everyone! I have a project in mind which will be done in a forest/wood-type environment. I would like feedback on what kind of stuff I should look out for. For example, something I am a bit worried about is the outside lighting. What hours should I take advantage of for a warm feel and avoid harsh light? Any equipment or filters that would come in handy is also welcome.

Many thanks in advance!

X


----------

